

Why mobile is way bigger than you realize - danielodio
http://go.danielodio.com/waybigger

======
marknutter
What part of "Never Show Again" do you not understand?

~~~
danielodio
What browser & OS are you using? When you say "never show", a cookie should be
placed in your browser called "swoopshow" (like this one
<http://drod.io/272U3B1v200k2z1a1v0u> ). Could you check to see if you have
the cookie? I'm wondering if the cookie's not being placed correctly, or if
it's being placed but not read correctly. FYI it _does_ work for me on Firefox
& Mac OS 10.6.

~~~
emmett
Broken on chrome, osx.

------
scottw
Someone have a tl;dw version? 45 minutes is too expensive for me right now.

~~~
danielodio
Here's what I wrote in the comments section of the blog post:

I embedded the slides in addition to the video, so you could just scroll
through them, but so you have it in text here are the 7 points I go through in
the video. These are the things I'm arguing we'll see largely integrated by
2015, and will have a massive impact on the way we interact as a species:

1\. Data Mashups = Magic 2\. Location Layer Grows Up 3\. Peripherals Get Smart
& Connected 4\. Software Rules the Cutting Edge 5\. Information: Pull to Push
6\. Android + Commoditized Tablets 7\. Social + Mobile = Killer Combo

~~~
danielodio
If you want to play the video faster, say at 1.5x speed, you can download it
from the vimeo site, <http://vimeo.com/21495452> . Here’s where you download
it from: <http://drod.io/1k3e1n470M1g3O013L2S>

------
rmason
Daniel,

Which of the several mobile HN apps is yours? I'd like to try it and see your
social layer in action.

------
puredemo
Is there a transcript / tl;dw? Watching video != efficient.

~~~
danielodio
The slides are embedded; transcript is coming.

------
jgh
Hey, can we get a transcript mr. Odio?

~~~
danielodio
Yep, transcript will be posted on the URL early next week.

~~~
sadlyNess
Now there's a problem. By next week i'll have forgotten about this. try
Speechpad or something.

May all who who post videos also transcribe for peoples like me(no time to
watch, or just can't).

